# Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello all, I got this DTC on my 2006 VW GTI. It's a Revo Stg2 Car.
Any help would be apprciated.
Thanks in Advance. 

008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 69309 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:30:06
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3327 /min
Load: 32.1 %
Speed: 135.0 km/h
Temperature: 94.0°C
Temperature: 25.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*

#1 Get your engine number please (see timing chain cover).
#2 Get your full Auto-Scan data from the ECU including ECU part number and software version.
Reason why I am asking for #1 is the special note in our WIKI.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...08851


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Theresias)*

Thanks, I always forget about the wiki. I looked it up on my bentley but my multimeter is broken. I just bought a new today and will be doing the test procdure ASAP. I will post an autoscan tomorrow. They engine code is a BPY.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasterDaddy* »_They engine code is a BPY.

Correct, but I wanted the whole engine number.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasterDaddy* »_They engine code is a BPY.

Yep, and there's a TPL ("Technische Problem Lösung") in Germany which covers BPY engines though number 125350 for exactly the DTC you've got. I cannot yet find an equivalent TSB from VWoA yet, but I expect there will be one sooner or later. FWIW, the German one calls for the replacement of the intake camshaft which is insufficiently hardened. 
So check your engine serial number. It's on a sticker on the timing belt cover. 
-Uwe-


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
Yep, and there's a TPL ("Technische Problem Lösung") in Germany which covers BPY engines though number 125350 for exactly the DTC you've got. I cannot yet find an equivalent TSB from VWoA yet, but I expect there will be one sooner or later. FWIW, the German one calls for the replacement of the intake camshaft which is insufficiently hardened. 
So check your engine serial number. It's on a sticker on the timing belt cover. 
-Uwe-

BPY 062730


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*

Then it's most likely your cam. The old and insufficiently hardened cam was 06F-109-101-A, the updated one is 06F-109-101-B. Problem now may be your tuning should have void the warranty, but this is something you and your dealer have to figure out.
As Uwe already mentioned, the TPL/TSB might not be released in the US yet so it's most likely your dealer will not know about that yet.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Then it's most likely your cam. The old and insufficiently hardened cam was 06F-109-101-A, the updated one is 06F-109-101-B. Problem now may be your tuning should have void the warranty, but this is something you and your dealer have to figure out.
As Uwe already mentioned, the TPL/TSB might not be released in the US yet so it's most likely your dealer will not know about that yet.

I have an appointment Tuesday for the OY update. I will discuss this issue with my service manager then.


_Modified by FasterDaddy at 6:37 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*

Dunno how much good it would do you even if you had it 'cause I've only seen it in German, not English. 
-Uwe-


_Modified by Uwe at 7:39 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Uwe)*

Thanks for all your PROMPT help. You guys are awesome.
Do you think VWoA could help out?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasterDaddy* »_Do you think VWoA could help out?

No idea, but worth a try.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Theresias)*

Just curious, does that TSB state that both intake and exhaust cams are correct or just intake cam. I priced new cams today, they were surprisingly cheap. $190usd each. I would suspect that the high pressure fuel pump would need to be replaced as well, and from what I hear they are around $350usd.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*

Just intake. If you still have the old cam, there is normally no need to replace the high pressure fuel pump, but the follower is supposed to be replaced then. All 3 (cam, follower and high pressure fuel pump) should be checked for wear and then a decision needs to be made if there is a real need to replace the pump too.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Theresias)*

Thanks again. 
-Zack


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*

I got the OY update today and told them about the softcode I was getting. 
They said the tech called VW tech support and they didn't know anything about this issue with this code or bad cam shafts, and since it was a softcode, and no MIL, they wouldn't repair it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*

It will come back and I'm sure they will release the TSB for the NAR market too...


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Theresias)*

My service advisor said that since I complained about the problem while the car was in warranty, they would cover the repair if I was out of warranty and thy released the tsb. So that's a relief since I only have 5k miles left on my warranty.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*

How many miles do you have on that one now?


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Theresias)*

I have had the exactly one year and have 45,xxx mles on her. 35,000 of them have been stg 2 goodness.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (FasterDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasterDaddy* »_My service advisor said that since I complained about the problem while the car was in warranty, they would cover the repair if I was out of warranty and thy released the tsb. So that's a relief since I only have 5k miles left on my warranty.

I wouldnt be satisfied with that unless you can get that in writting on VWoA letterhead. Otherwise I really doubt they would honor that request. "Soft" or "hard" its a fault and as such they should fix it.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_I wouldnt be satisfied with that unless you can get that in writting on VWoA letterhead. Otherwise I really doubt they would honor that request. "Soft" or "hard" its a fault and as such they should fix it.

The service advisor said "All repairs must be approved by VW Techline" and aparently VW techline didn't approve the repair because it was not causing a MIL.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Fine so have them give you that promise in writing.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (joako)*

I called VWoA this morning.. They said that if my car is out of warranty and a TSB is release for this issue, that they will NOT cover the repair. All I got from my service advisor when he said he would take care of me if a problem arises is a







and a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a feeling I'm going to get screwed on this deal. Neither my dealer or VWoA will acknowleged there is a problem with my engine.
Fortuantly the Intake camshaft is only $190.









_Modified by FasterDaddy at 11:33 AM 4-9-2007_


_Modified by FasterDaddy at 6:36 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (FasterDaddy)*

Audi has had a TSB on this code for months now. We have seen very few actual issues with it, about 5 I think. You just need to replace the came and the follower for the pump not the pump. The TSB says nothing other then to contact Audi. Most of the ones we have done have not even had the code but very loud noises from that area of the engine.
The cam may only be 190 US but the job is horrible, and in all honesty I would not even attempt to do this on your own. The cam caps are one solid piece that have a sealent in them that must be scraped out. If you nick the surface game over the head must be replaced.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Sounds like the VW and Audi USA are aware of this problem but are hoping that most of the cars will be out of warranty before symptoms appear.








-Uwe-


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I have convinced my dealership/VW techline to do the repair if I can get this issue to cause a check engine light. 
has a p2293 caused a CEL on anyone else?
I am hearing of reports of other dealerships doing the repair, I wonder if there was a CEL in those cases?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Sounds like the VW and Audi USA are aware of this problem but are hoping that most of the cars will be out of warranty before symptoms appear.








-Uwe-

YEah its definily written in a way that its almost like it does not exist.. Simply says if you see this code don't put a pump in call techline asap.
They can be held accountable for any bulletins they put out and must be registered with the federal government before being published, but you knew that already.
I have not had one myself that had the code or the noise, but most of the others at work who did experience it and have to replace the cam were at 35K plus if I remember correctly.
All of them were also A4s and I could not say if they were early or later cars.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (FasterDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasterDaddy* »_I have convinced my dealership/VW techline to do the repair if I can get this issue to cause a check engine light. 
has a p2293 caused a CEL on anyone else?
I am hearing of reports of other dealerships doing the repair, I wonder if there was a CEL in those cases?


The easiest way but also the not so nice way would be to literally just go beat the piss out of your car.
do multiple high load high rpm pulls cyle the key.. do a few more.. just keep doing it.

The CEL does not have to be on to perform a repair, it just has to not be a sporadic code coming in for hte first time that can't be duplicated.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
The easiest way but also the not so nice way would be to literally just go beat the piss out of your car.
do multiple high load high rpm pulls cyle the key.. do a few more.. just keep doing it.

The CEL does not have to be on to perform a repair, it just has to not be a sporadic code coming in for hte first time that can't be duplicated.

My service manager insists that it MUST cause a CEL before vw techline will approve the repair.. 
I made some phone calls today to other VW dealers service managers that have done the repair under warranty, and put them in touch with my service manger. I will find out monday if this done any good.
BTW, just a shout out: Classic VW in Mentor OH has an awesome and capable service dept.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (FasterDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasterDaddy* »_
My service manager insists that it MUST cause a CEL before vw techline will approve the repair.. 


thats not true at all, you can call tech line about your headache if you really wanted to... they just wouldn't be happy about it.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I have done 2 of these cam replacements at the dealer that I am at. both were in long. motors. havent seen or heard any in transverse yet, just as chris has stated


----------



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

i am at the dealer now. i got a MIL / CEL last night, and autozone told me it was the code p2293. THe car was stalling bad, and when i stepped on the gas it would stall, even if i floored the pedal. i thought it could be bad gas or open gas cap, but it seems like it is more than that.







6K miles and have had already at least 6 dealer visits. yay VW!


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (alanbrito)*

My problems are getting worse. While in boost for more than a few seconds, I lose fuel pressue. Rail pressure logs show as much as -50bar deviation. I dropped the car off at the deaer last week. Explained the problems I have been having and xrossed my fingers.
All they done was ohm out the pump.
Supposedly vw techline want to log some things. The shop tech told Vw techline that I had an intake, exhaust, and an ecm flash. That's when vw techline said they were done with car. 
Should I accept this? Its really hard to belive that the mods have anything to do with the the cam shaft prematurely wearing away.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

I removed the fuel pump today to check things out for myself.
ZOMG!! everything was perfect. No visible wear at all. 
Ok, now what? Maybe I'm starving the high pressure side?? I will be getting new fuel filter Monday. and maybe order a new thrust sensor too, depending on how much they are. I need to log the low pressure side of the fuel system, I've heard of the in tank pump failing on someone else's car.
Syntrix should have some pics to post shortly.











_Modified by ZWStewart at 5:33 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## allthegoodnamesaregon (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Getting a p2293 n276 fuel pressure regulator valve (Uwe)*

we don't have a TSB for that yet.thanks for the FYI though.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

Ok, you can't see any wear on the fuel pump side, but you can't really check the cam without taking off the cylinder head.
Have you checked the high and low fuel pressure yet to make sure your problem does not come from an issue on the low fuel pressure side?
What's the current fuel pump and fuel pressure regulation valve part number? I assume you got the OY update already and your tuner did base his tuning on the new versions too?


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Ok, you can't see any wear on the fuel pump side, but you can't really check the cam without taking off the cylinder head.
Have you checked the high and low fuel pressure yet to make sure your problem does not come from an issue on the low fuel pressure side?
What's the current fuel pump and fuel pressure regulation valve part number? I assume you got the OY update already and your tuner did base his tuning on the new versions too?

I looked at the lobe on the cam really well, it was smooth and even.


----------



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

i took my car to the dealer, and in a week they tested stuff and ended up replacing the high pressure fuel pump, they said it might have got messed up because of bad gas (which was my thought) or just be a defective part.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (alanbrito)*

It might be worth to answer the question above, there are known faulty parts which is why we asked explicitly for the part numbers and some of them require you to also have the latest software version for the ECU.
Just telling that you did not see wear on the cam is ok, but unless you haven't taken the head/valve cover off - I give not much on what you see through there. The TPL/TSB states explicitly that in case of no visible wear one should take off the head/valve cover and check the camshaft part number - to replace it if necessary anyway.


_Modified by Theresias at 4:03 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_It might be worth to answer the question above, there are known faulty parts which is why we asked explicitly for the part numbers and some of them require you to also have the latest software version for the ECU.
Just telling that you did not see wear on the cam is ok, but unless you haven't taken the head/valve cover off - I give not much on what you see through there. The TPL/TSB states explicitly that in case of no visible wear one should take off the head/valve cover and check the camshaft part number - to replace it if necessary anyway.

_Modified by Theresias at 4:03 PM 5-20-2007_

Well, my VW dealer isn't going to do the repair, and I am out of warranty now. I've given up on that. I've tried, called, educated, everything but complain loudly, which I don't want to do. The parts are in good shape so far. I do plan on purchasing a high performance fuel pump and after market cams when they become avaliable. Hopefully everything will last long enough.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok, something weird happened today. I was switching highways via cloverleaf. As I made the long sweeper curve, and merged onto the the highway, the Limp mode happened again.
I was not into the throttle at all. I was following along in traffic at or below the speed limit, I'm not even sure if I was even into the boost yet. When I rolled into the throttle, nothing happened. No boost, just like what happens when I hold peak boost for more that 5-6sec in a straight away. This has happened once before. But the time before I was hauling ass, and exited the cloverleaf at full throttle, and didn't think much about it.
So, What does going around a long right hand curve have to do with my fuel pressure????

btw, I also changed the fuel filter last week. I thought that it could possibly be causing my problem since there is a 6.4bar FPR inside the filter. Needless to say, It didn't help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

Damn i definitely didn't think there was going to be internal problems with the code I was throwing, but i guess i was wrong. I went into limp mode about 5-10 times some while hauling others just cruising. After the 3rd time i took my car to the dealer and they told me it was nothing i just needed the OY flash, so after i got the update i brought my car to Rapid Parts and they printed out the vag.com paper and i was throwing numerous codes (6 to be exact) but i had them reflash my car APR stage 2 anyway. It was working good for like 4 hours and then BAM limp mode again. So tomorrow i'm dropping my car off at Rapid Parts and hopefully they will be able to find the exact problem, and i'm really hoping its not the camshaft.


----------

